#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which movie do you wish to see sequels or spinoffs?

## Bhavya

Nowadays making a sequel or spinoff of a movie become a trend. Not only movies TV shows also have sequels and spinoffs. So guys,If you want to see a sequel or spinoff, Which movie do you wish to see it?

----------

